# Made some changes which saved a bit of money.



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Called my TV provider and managed to get my monthly bill reduced by $40.

2. Got rid of my Hot Water Tank rental and bought my own.

3. Called my insurance company and reviewed my policy for the cars and home, ended up $30 less per month.

4. Cancelled the Union Gas equal billing plan. Paid too much in non-heating months, didn't make sense to me.

Every little bit helps.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

looking into my hotwater tank as well. what did you pay for yours.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

All those make sense except the equal billing plan. Once a year they tally up how much you paid vs how much you used and they either credit your account or charge you a bit extra - it's not like it costs anything extra to use the equal billing. 

Danny, on the hot water tank, you can call your current rental provider and ask them how much it would be to buy it out. Then you can keep the same tank, no installation needed, but the rental fees stop coming.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

What did it cost you to get out of your hot water rental, if you don't mind my asking? Was it with Reliance?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Installed $1,800 thats because it is a direct power vent natural gas unit that heats my slab home with infloor radiant heating system. A regular would be much much less than that for sure.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

My tank was 19 years old so that charged me $40 bucks. Tank was from original home owner so when I moved it i intially just left it alone but paying $89 rental every 30 days adds up over time.


----------



## Ollyward (Oct 18, 2017)

wow great tips. thanks!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I cut cable five years ago and don’t miss it. That alone has saved me thousands of dollars.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Points 1 & 2 should be performed every year. If you have a cell phone, you should apply the same rule. A good practice is to get all services with one provide - they usually offer bundle savings, same as with car and house insurance.

I actually like the equalized payments - if you consumed too much throughout the year, the balance owing is equalized over the next 12 months. If there is a credit, its applied against the last month payment. There is no loss nor savings - it just avoids the large bills during the colder months. 

The next step is to replace your faucets with low flow heads - especially the shower head. And lastly, ensure you have digital and programmable thermostats.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Clean your eaves troughs regularly, and make sure yard grading moves water away from your house.

Suit up, or if a summer downpour, strip down, and visually verify all the drain components and systems are working as they should in heavy rains.

This can save you big bucks over the long run in foundation repair expenses avoided.

Insulate the top four feet of an un-insulated basement to reduce the melting rate of any snow that may accumulate next to the house in the same vein of not having ensuing foundation problems.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, bought out my rental hwt about 13 years ago. I removed it and took it to their depot for free, the day before gas fitters hooked up the b vented gas fired small storage hot water heater I bought. 

From a few drains to check for sediments I don't have any where I live, but you may. 

Added the outer silver bubble jacket to the tank, as soon as CTC put it on sale.

I bought a second such kit and used it to wrap the plenum above the furnace, so in the summer more a/c gets upstairs and the basement does not get so chilly.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Installed $1,800 thats because it is a direct power vent natural gas unit that heats my slab home with infloor radiant heating system. A regular would be much much less than that for sure.


NF if you have a boiler & line going into hot water tank a lot of heat is lost in the boiler & the line (line should be insulated) from boiler to hot water tank. Though natural gas is cheaper then electric & oil. In winter the heat loss help heats the home.

We used oil to heat boiler for home heating & hot water found it cheaper to shut the boiler off for the summer & go with electric water heater.


----------



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

newfoundlander61 said:


> 1. Called my TV provider and managed to get my monthly bill reduced by $40.
> 
> 2. Got rid of my Hot Water Tank rental and bought my own.
> 
> ...


Wow! Congratulations on not only finding ways to cut costs but to sticking to it! I always love the feeling I get when I see that there are opportunities for me to save, even it isn't lots, as you said, every little but helps. 

I'm glad you were able to cut down on costs. If you don't mind me asking, what did you decide to do with the money you will save? (If you don't feel comfortable sharing, please don't feel obligated)


----------

